# Tied my personal best today



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Today I tied my personal best with this nice fish. This fish measured 30" and no exact weight as I didn't have a scale.

Good day of fishing. I didn't count but probably around 10 fish caught, double that hooked up, and double that number for missed hooksets.

Drifting spawn was the ticket today. Also got one on an inline spinner.

flash----------------------------out











Next pic is of a nice fresh fish.


----------



## xtrema (May 31, 2007)

Nice fish man


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice fish Ben!


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

nice fish. pretty color already


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Very nice KSU, I can't wait till I can get back up to the North East I think I am going to try Hidden Valley.


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Ben 
Nice fish !!!... wish I could of been there with you guys , we will have to hook up soon , if you get a chance give me a call 
Fish On !!!


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Thats a nice one ben, congrats


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..lol.. whats a steelhead .. lol.. Its been way to long!


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice fish. 

Joel


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Below is a pic of my partner "Xray" and his fish.


----------



## Love2troll (May 8, 2006)

nice fish!!!....gotta love it when u get some fresh steel out of the river....amazing fight....that one has a hell of a beak!


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Very nice fish


----------



## PartTimeBasser (Apr 29, 2004)

Nice job, Ben! Planning on trying again Saturday in the tribs. Still looking for that first chrome!

Tim


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice catch Ben! Real good looking fish!


----------



## findiesel (Jul 6, 2005)

Let me know if you want to head out on Saturday. I am still trying to find someone to go with.


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

sweet fish.seeing that fish maks me want to call off lol


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

I am going out east on saturday, i hope i do as good as you did. Nice fish man!!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

hey, thanks for sending me the pic while i was working...kinda made me jealous...sweet fish


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

beautiful fish congrads ben!


----------

